

Compressive Sensing: the best bits - TriinT
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/2009/4/the-best-bits

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Single page, printer friendly ...

[http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/id.6791,y.2009,no.4,...](http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/id.6791,y.2009,no.4,content.true,page.1,css.print/issue.aspx)

------
muon
<http://bit-player.org/2009/not-up-to-norm>

